# -=--



## Michael R/T (Feb 12, 2017)

.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

nice. 

Can you tell me about the guitar? Did you set a petrucci on fire?


----------



## Michael R/T (Feb 12, 2017)

.


----------

